# old 4 cyl  castings found on ebay



## the engineer (Mar 21, 2010)

hi i have just bought these on ebay they look like a retirement plan
seller thought they looked like holt but i see the holt has seperate cyls 
any ideas ???


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 21, 2010)

What you have there is a mix of parts. There are some parts from a Holt engine. The gear case is from a Holt but the cylinders are from something else. The rods could be but I can't tell from the size of the pictures.
gbritnell


----------



## slick95 (Mar 21, 2010)

The block/cylinders look like the 1911 Simplex Auto Engine. Link below

http://www.alaska.edu/uaf/cem/me/news/simplex/index.xml

Jeff


----------



## the engineer (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks it all helps


----------



## the engineer (May 16, 2010)

hello all i finally received these castings the vendor packed them up then put them aside and forgot to post them took lots of emails to convince that i didnt have them.
on checking them out the builder i can relate to 
 very much like my first attempt pistons with wrist pin holes at different heights
conrods cut off the centreline for the caps
pistons longer than each other liners that dont reach the same spot in each block
so lots to make /remake but there is lots i can use to get the engine to be a runner although it will take some time on the drawing board to see what i can /cant do without making some new plans


----------

